# Erreur install Windows 10 partition bootcamp pas NTFS



## Kriskool (24 Janvier 2015)

Je veux installer Windows 10 techno am preview avec bootcamp sur Yosemite. Le début de passe bien jusqu'à ce que j'ai un message d'erreur : impossible d'installer Windows sur la partition bootcamp car elle doit être formatée en NTFS. Or elle l'est !!! Et la ça bloque. 
Quelqu'un a ce problème ?


----------



## Kriskool (24 Janvier 2015)

Oui j'ai essayé avec l'option formater la partition et ça effacé le nom de la partition Bootcamp et du coup ça bloquait encore..


----------



## Kriskool (24 Janvier 2015)

Je pense que le problème vient de bootcamp Yosemite.. Non ?


----------



## Kriskool (24 Janvier 2015)

L'interface Windows 10 se remplit avec les applis que tu mets sinon ça fait vide .. Je suis curieux de voir la nouvelle appli calendrier et photos qu'ils ont pompé d'OS X


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Je pense que le problème vient de bootcamp Yosemite.. Non ?


Ah bon, et pas de toi ?

Le mieux est de relancer Boot Camp et de désinstaller la partition Windows, le fait de relancer Boot Camp fera apparaitre cette option. Une fois fait, tu recommences l'installation en n'oubliant pas de sélectionner l'option Formater et vois ce que ça donne.

*Edit :* faire 3 messages à la suite n'apporte rien, regarde tes messages, tu peux les Editer, donc les modifier pour rajouter/corriger ce qui ne va pas. Et c'est ce que je viens de faire en ajoutant un Edit dans le mien.



Kriskool a dit:


> L'interface Windows 10 se remplit avec les applis que tu mets sinon ça fait vide .. Je suis curieux de voir la nouvelle appli calendrier et photos qu'ils ont pompé d'OS X


Tu t'avances sans savoir.  La nouvelle version Photos de Apple n'est même pas encore sortie, comment tu as fait pour juger ?

Et dans les 2 cas de figure que tu cites, il faut se connecter avec son compte Microsoft pour y avoir accès.


----------



## Kriskool (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci du conseil. En fait j'ai refait 3 fois l'opération avec bootcamp en effaçant la partition et en faisant formater et a chaque fois c'est pareil. J'ai regardé avec l'utilitaire de disques : ma partition bootcamp est bien formatée en NTFS.... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça bloque. En tout cas merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, et pas de toi ?
> 
> Le mieux est de relancer Boot Camp et de désinstaller la partition Windows, le fait de relancer Boot Camp fera apparaitre cette option. Une fois fait, tu recommences l'installation en n'oubliant pas de sélectionner l'option Formater et vois ce que ça donne.
> 
> ...



Et en effet, Boot Camp ne créer pas de partition NTFS... Il faut au moment de l'installation reformater la partition (prendre la bonne, ne pas formater Mac...) puis avec cette technique, ça a toujours fonctionné pour moi pour Windows 8 et 8.1... Je n'ai pas testé avec la 10 mais j'imagine que ça ne doit pas changer.
Et à mon avis, il parlait de Photos OS X en prenant en compte les captures présentées à la WWDC. Même si le logiciel n'est pas sorti, on a une grosse idée de l'interface qu'il possèdera, et Photos sur Windows 10 ressemble pas mal à ces captures. Mais après effectivement, niveau fonctionnalité, on en sait rien, puis tout le monde copie sur tout le monde comme toujours, alors qui est le gentil, qui est le méchant...


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Je suis curieux de voir la nouvelle appli calendrier et photos qu'ils ont pompé d'OS X





nono68200 a dit:


> il parlait de Photos OS X


J'avais bien compris, mais comme personne ne sait quand Photos sortira et à quoi ça ressemblera, difficile de faire une comparaison.


----------



## Kriskool (25 Janvier 2015)

Bon me revoilà 
Après une nouvelle tentative cela a fonctionné. Le formatage NTFS a fonctionné. 
En revanche problèmes avec le clavier sans fil d'Apple et la Magic Mouse qui n'étaient pas reconnus. J'ai donc fait avec une souris filaire. 

Ensuite oui je parlais de Photos OSX et celle d'iOS dont j'avais vu des captures a la WDC d'Apple. Et effectivement la nouvelle appli Photos de Windows 10 y ressemble fortement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Bon me revoilà
> Après une nouvelle tentative cela a fonctionné. Le formatage NTFS a fonctionné.
> En revanche problèmes avec le clavier sans fil d'Apple et la Magic Mouse qui n'étaient pas reconnus. J'ai donc fait avec une souris filaire.
> 
> Ensuite oui je parlais de Photos OSX et celle d'iOS dont j'avais vu des captures a la WDC d'Apple. Et effectivement la nouvelle appli Photos de Windows 10 y ressemble fortement.


Pour le clavier et la souris, tu as bien mis les drivers sur une clé usb avec l'assistant bootcamp? Parce qu'il est censé installer ces drivers automatiquement apres le premier lancement de Windows... (À moins que tu n'avais pas laissé la clé usb branchée ?)


----------



## Kriskool (25 Janvier 2015)

Oui bien sur. Et malgré tout il a fallu pas mal d'opérations avant d'arriver à  les pairer en Bluetooth.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Oui bien sur. Et malgré tout il a fallu pas mal d'opérations avant d'arriver à  les pairer en Bluetooth.


Ne pas oublier que les pilotes que l'on télécharge via Boot Camp ne sont PAS prévus pour Windows 10 qui est une Preview de test.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé avec l'option formater la partition et ça effacé le nom de la partition Bootcamp et du coup ça bloquait encore..



Une fois bousillée, il faut recommencer de zéro ... avant il faut *supprimer la partition Boot Camp avec l'application Boot Camp*, c'est elle qui remettra les choses à leur place.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une fois bousillée, il faut recommencer de zéro ... avant il faut *supprimer la partition Boot Camp avec l'application Boot Camp*, c'est elle qui remettra les choses à leur place.


C'est bien ce que je lui avais demandé de faire...


Locke a dit:


> Le mieux est de relancer Boot Camp et de désinstaller la partition Windows, le fait de relancer Boot Camp fera apparaitre cette option. Une fois fait, tu recommences l'installation en n'oubliant pas de sélectionner l'option Formater et vois ce que ça donne


...je pense qu'il n'avait pas compris que le formatage devait se faire depuis le menu de l'installeur de Windows.


----------



## Kriskool (25 Janvier 2015)

Contrairement à ce que vous sous-entendez, je savais très bien comment cela fonctionne. Ça fait 25 ans que je joue avec Windows et Mac. Seulement j'ai eu un vrai bug de formatage qui s'est résolu tout seul a la 4ème tentative. Pour ce qui est des pilotes windows Bootcamp je sais aussi comment les installer. Mais dans le cas de Windows 10 - trop récent - ils ne fonctionnement pas de façon optimale ce qui nécessite un peu d'ingéniosité pour connecter clavier, souris et track pad sans fils. 
Voilà je déclare l'incident terminé. Merci à tous !


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Kriskool a dit:


> Voilà je déclare l'incident terminé. Merci à tous !


Y'en a pas, juste un peu de précision. 

Certains sous PC, avant installation de Windows 7, se contentent de faire un formatage avant l'installation. Jusque là, pas de problème et ce n'en est pas un, par contre si on zappe cette option de formatage, l'installeur de Windows créera une partition cachée de 100 à 200 Mo, WinRE qui va permettre de récupérer le système en cas de problème de démarrage via la touche F8 au démarrage.

C'est juste pour information, mais comme on doit obligatoirement faire un formatage durant l'installation sous OS X via Boot Camp, cette partition cachée n'apparaitra jamais. Sous PC, je le faisais histoire de grappiller quelques Mo.


----------

